# Hernia not IBS



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just thought I would share my experience. To try to make a long story short, I was diagnosed with IBS. I went through numerous tests with a GI doctor. I was having major cramps with bouts of diarrhea. Finally one day after a few weeks of doing different medical tests I woke up to discover a unusual bulge in my gut out of the blue. I was obviouslly concerned and went back to the doctor. It was an inguinal hernia. I went to 2 different surgeons to get it fixed but they both swore I had IBS and this had nothing to do with it. I didn't understand why they thought it didn't have anything to do with my situation, I had read all about in on WebMD.Com. It is basically your intestine falling out of your gut and possible getting pinched. It sounded to me like that could make it hard for stuff to travel through my intestines. Anyway, its been a year and so far so good. The doctors had me convinced it was IBS and there was nothing I would have to learn to live with it. I spent a lot of time trying different technics and medicine. I'm glad the hernia finally showed or I still might be struggling. Anyway I thought I should share my story, maybe others might discover it might be their problem and not be aware of it.


----------



## 13488 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story.I'm glad you do not have to stuggle with IBS for the rest of your life like many of us! I'm in the stages of learning to cope which is quite hard. Now im just wishing to wake up with an unusual bulge.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It is basically your intestine falling out of your gut and possible getting pinched. It sounded to me like that could make it hard for stuff to travel through my intestines


If that happened, which it didn't, you would have needed emergency surgery. Hernias are *not* related to IBS nor do they cause IBS-like symptoms.


----------



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by flux:
> 
> 
> > quote:It is basically your intestine falling out of your gut and possible getting pinched. It sounded to me like that could make it hard for stuff to travel through my intestines
> ...


Maybe you should be a doctor. You sound just like the two surgeons I spoke to. My GI doctor recommend I fix the Hernia, although both the surgeons said it was up to me. Nice to see even the doctors couldn't agree. I'm glad I did, a year later and much better


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a hiatal hernia, too but it's not bulging out of my gut yet....... I do know that when my hernia is not bothering me, I don't have IBS so I know that mine are directly related. I cannot wait to get this fixed!! Insurance will not pay for it unless the Nexium doesn't take care of the GERD. So far, it's okay but today is a bad GERD day.....I'm glad you don't have to deal with this pain anymore! It sucks and I know what you were going through!!Michelle


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

tp,where was your hernia?


----------



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:tp,where was your hernia?


Right side inguinal hernia.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A bowel hernia?How they found out about it?Which test saw it?Can you felt a bump outside the body?Sorry,thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Something like this?http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec21/ch238/ch238j.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I look at the graphic and GEEZ it look like my problem.I feel obstructed in the pubis.


----------



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:I look at the graphic and GEEZ it look like my problem.I feel obstructed in the pubis.


flux,Doesn't it look like it would be hard for anything to pass through the intestine with the inguinal hernia? Just seemed logical to me that that could cause some problems. It seems to me if you take a garden hose and pinch it in half, water has a hard time passing through. Don't worry though, I've taken my garden hose to the hardware store and luckily it doesn't have IBS either.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

tp,can you answer my questions above please?Also,How a coloscope could ever pass the hernia?


----------



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:A bowel hernia?How they found out about it?Which test saw it?Can you felt a bump outside the body?Sorry,thanks


They were doing all kinds of tests. I had colonocopy, a barium test, where they watch you food pass through, did some lab work etc... As I was going through all of these test, one morning I woke up before taking a shower and noticed a large bulge in my pelvic area. I do recall a few years back I went in to see my doctor because I hurt myself. He did the old turn your head and cough check, but said I was fine. He thought I just pulled a stomach muscle? So I forgot about it, although I heard you can have a hernia for a long time and not no about it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote: As I was going through all of these test, one morning I woke up before taking a shower and noticed a large bulge in my pelvic area.


So which test found out about it?If you haven't had the bulge outside the body,would they found it?


> quote:although I heard you can have a hernia for a long time and not no about it.


----------



## 16253 (Dec 29, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:
> 
> 
> > quote: As I was going through all of these test, one morning I woke up before taking a shower and noticed a large bulge in my pelvic area.
> ...


They were never considering a hernia. I don't think they would have found it. Way back when when I thought I hurt myself, I probably should have went to a specialist instead of my family doctor.


----------

